# Gigabit NIC



## bsus (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, I want to build a router with freebsd. Which handles a ppp connection and a connection to a switch. For this I need one or better two NIC (so I don't have to use the mainboard card). I have searched this Intel Card, but I didn't find it under the supported hardware. 

Does it work? Is there a better NIC for me available?


----------



## AndyUKG (Aug 30, 2011)

It's right here, for FreeBSD 8.2:

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.2R/hardware.html#MISC-NETWORK

You need to look for the controller chip, which is listed as supported by the igb(4)() driver,

Andy.


----------



## bsus (Aug 30, 2011)

OK good 

Can you recommand this card?
I would use one port for ppp and the other connected with a Switch?

Regards


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2011)

(What happened to my earlier post in this thread?)

To repeat, the description in that link does not match the picture.  Make sure you're getting the right one.  Dual-port cards cost more than two single-port cards.

Do you really have a gigabit broadband connection?  Motherboard Ethernet is probably fast enough for that connection, and it's easier to keep track of which port on the router goes to which side of the firewall if they are in different places on the back of the machine.


----------



## bsus (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't know didn't removend anything!

Broadband is normal DSL 6MBit/s Down and 0.6MBit/s Upload.

Would be a secure solution... when using an older computer until I maybe buy a small little plattform so I don't have the problem with unsupported hardware (OEM Board).

Regards


----------



## kpa (Aug 30, 2011)

You really don't need a gigabit nic on the router because the high speed traffic between gigabit capable hosts on your network will never be seen by the router. Only the traffic that is directly destined to the router or an address on the internet will be seen by the router.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2011)

This one works well.


----------



## bsus (Aug 30, 2011)

@kpa - right at the end is the switch handling the internal network.
but who knows how the bandwhich will expend also I think a small Gigabit NIC won't be much more expensive.

@wblock
Ok I think I will take this. What is the difference between this one and the other one except the price and the second port?

Regards


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 30, 2011)

bsus said:
			
		

> @wblock
> Ok I think I will take this. What is the difference between this one and the other one except the price and the second port?



It's an 82574 chip, so it's handled by em(4).  What differences there are internally, or performance-wise, I don't know.  Of course two of these would take two PCIE slots.


----------



## aragon (Aug 30, 2011)

Given the choice, I only use Intel NICs on FreeBSD.  Probably the best maintained and supported ethernet drivers we have...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> (What happened to my earlier post in this thread?)



The thread history does not show any previous activity by you before that post. Are you sure you actually posted it?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 31, 2011)

Pretty sure.  I'm thinking simul-post with AndyUKG, a race condition in the code, and he won the race.  But it wasn't any big deal, just a quick little math proof of this Fermat thing I read about.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2011)

Just write it on a blackboard at Haaarvaaard, and you'll be fine.


----------

